# I think I'm in love ...



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay so when I was a little girl I was OBSESSED with horses. I guess it is kinda in my heritage a bit, my paternal oma (grandmother) and opa (grandfather) were in an Austrian circus, and my oma danced on horseback.

So anyway, I was horse mad like a lot of little girls, and I just loved loved loved Lipizzans, mainly because dad has this old photo album of the horses at the Spanish Riding School, and the Lipizzans that the circus used, and I used to spend hours looking at that book.

Well unfortunately, I was a horse crazy little girl who never had a horse, never had riding lessons. Mainly because Dad was scared of horses. Now, you'd think that was strange given that his mum rode them in the circus. But during a rehersal, my oma fell from one of the horses, onto one of those big stakes that hold the ropes of the tent. She was really really badly injured, they left the circus and oma never rode a horse again. And my dad never let me ride horses.

Anyway, I'm online tonight and just out of the blue, I googled Spanish Riding School and found their website. No idea why, I havent thought about horses for probably 10 yrs, ever since I channelled the horse obsession into show cattle and then to other livestock. But I googled it, and I've been drooling over the website, and you know I couldnt help myself and I drifted over to the Lipizzans for sale section. Now since I'm in a silly mood tonight, I fell in love with this guy:










His name is Favory Watta, he was born in 2000 and he is absolutely gorgeous! Fully trained to saddle from what I understand of their training levels. Oh my goodness, the price tag on him :shocked: 12,000 Euros, which I looked up in Australian dollars is $20,750.65 :shocked:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow he's gorgeous!! I would want too :drool: 

I would love to get a horse, I really started wanting one since I'm learning how to train them but I know my parents would say no :sigh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow he's a looker.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very beautiful......  

I am sorry ...that your parents... didn't want anything to do with horses as you were growing up.... they didn't want you to get hurt ......your oma...must of really been badly injured... :hug:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

He is absolutely breathtaking. But $20,000+ ? :shocked: Jiminie Christmas!

If money wasn't an issue, I'd get him in a heartbeat.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

ooo i love spanish horses


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

He's a handsome fellow.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol keren.. that's a beautiful horse for pretty cheap!!!

my friend raises and breeds the gypsy vanner horses.. she shipped a mare out of ireland for a whopping 43,000


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Oy, i have horses and ponies, but a Lip. thats only 20k+ is average. Friesians Andalusians and all those big ol' nice looking horses are really a pretty penny. I got my grade ponies for $600 but one was free and they both need training work. You can get a decent well trained horse for under $1000, just so ya know  But horsses are loads of work and theyre not cheap but they sure are amazin...

:horse: tehehehe run pony! xD


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

when i was a little girl, i too was horse crazy
my mom took me to the brick barn
this big amazing barn made out of brick and better than most houses i've seen 
anways
The Royal Lippizaners were there and putting on a show
i still remember it
a man stood in the middle of the ring and this huge amazingly gorgeous stallion came out
no one leading him - not even a halter on
and the man never touched the stallion with the whip he had but just cracked it
that stallion did every command and stopped on a dime and was just totally breath taking
every time i drive by the brick barn i remember...
if i could afford it i would buy him and 11 more
:sigh:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

He is a wonderfullly handsome animal! A real sight to behold!
If you come to the Elkhart, Texas horse sale you can find some good riding horses for only a few hundred dollars!
My next door neighbor purchased a 14 hand high, 6 year old roan gelding that is gentle and rides beautifully (I really don't like horses, but this one has the smoothest gait of any that I have riden!) for $300 dollars.
Some mares with young at their side were selling for $500 or less.
Many older horses sell for the cost of the coggins and commission. Many are riding horses.
Folks, these are horses in good condition that have just become unwanted. Now the owners cannot get anything for them.
Many owners load back up and take them home because they don't want to practically give them away.
Oh well, we can't save them all, can we?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

We are seeing the World Famous Lippizaner stallions show next week, there going to do a show at the hockey complex in wasilla. :greengrin:


----------

